# Mod for baby beast



## Slick (16/10/16)

Hey guys and girls,i need some help please,i have an ijust S to carry all day but want a 2nd mod just to enjoy at nights while I'm chilling,im set on the baby beast but can't decide what mod to go with it,any advice would help,thanks in advance! 

PS ,it needs to be a single battery mod so along the lines of Pico,asther etc


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

@Slick ...what budget u working with


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Slick ...what budget u working with


Max R1000


----------



## RichJB (16/10/16)

The Pico isn't an option as the Baby Beast is a 24.5mm tank. I suppose you could file down the battery cap or import a heatsink gizmo to extend the 510 level with the top of the battery cap but it's not really worth it imo. For that level of effort, you may as well get another mod to start with.

I'd think seriously about running a Baby Beast on a single-cell mod. The Smok tanks (even the Baby) really want a dual-cell mod that can pump out da powerz. The Pico/Aster class is really more for wussies like me who vape mostly single coils at 25-35W.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

agree with @RichJB..depending on build u gonna rip through a single cell very quickly..check out a dual cell cos the u future proof ur mod ito build ohmmage. the other matter is that the range of dual cells mods lot more than single cell.


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

OK then my mind's made up,il go for the alien kit,was just trying to save a few hundred bucks!


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

@Slick...u cud just go for the alien mod alone at r 1060


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

1 last thing,if I do in future decide to add a TFV8 on the alien mod,do you think it will sit nice? 
@incredible_hullk @RichJB


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Slick...u cud just go for the alien mod alone at r 1060


I dnt have the baby beast,was planning on buying it for R400 at vapeclub and buying the mod separately ,so I might as well get the kit


----------



## RichJB (16/10/16)

Yes, the Alien and TFV8 will be fine. But buy the kit and get the Baby Beast anyway.


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Slick said:


> 1 last thing,if I do in future decide to add a TFV8 on the alien mod,do you think it will sit nice?
> @incredible_hullk @RichJB


in theory yes...tvf8 at 24.5mm and mod at 30mm but google to check how they look


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Slick said:


> I dnt have the baby beast,was planning on buying it for R400 at vapeclub and buying the mod separately ,so I might as well get the kit


ah ok...that makes sense..was assuminv u had baby beast..good luck bud. gonna have a sick looking set up


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, the Alien and TFV8 will be fine. But buy the kit and get the Baby Beast anyway.


It comes with the baby beast,you mean I should get the TFV8 anyway?


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

I think I'm looking for something like this...


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)




----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

OK now I'm set on this,blue alien mod with baby beast and blue TFV8,check the vape mail thread by next month to see my post

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (16/10/16)

Thanks guys for all your help! Keep it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

cool @Slick...eyes peeled...blue looks wicked cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (16/10/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys and girls,i need some help please,i have an ijust S to carry all day but want a 2nd mod just to enjoy at nights while I'm chilling,im set on the baby beast but can't decide what mod to go with it,any advice would help,thanks in advance!
> 
> PS ,it needs to be a single battery mod so along the lines of Pico,asther etc


I agree with the members that suggest dual 18650 mods.they really won't cost much if any more than some singles. I have seen the IPV 5+6 for 40 bucks or less on line at 3f vapes and Efun.top and gearbest is having a big sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (16/10/16)

Nice choice on the blue. Looks freakin cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (16/10/16)

RichJB said:


> The Pico isn't an option as the Baby Beast is a 24.5mm tank. I suppose you could file down the battery cap or import a heatsink gizmo to extend the 510 level with the top of the battery cap but it's not really worth it imo. For that level of effort, you may as well get another mod to start with.
> 
> I'd think seriously about running a Baby Beast on a single-cell mod. The Smok tanks (even the Baby) really want a dual-cell mod that can pump out da powerz. The Pico/Aster class is really more for wussies like me who vape mostly single coils at 25-35W.



Think again my friend and here is the proof it works awesome. SO yeah the pico would work and seeing the max on the 0.15 T8 coil operates BEST between 60 and 80 its just right. O and I didn't have to file down or extend or mod the mod or the baby beast...












Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/10/16)

How did you get it to fit? I tried the 24mm Avo on my Pico and it wouldn't fit at all. Is the Beast not a 24.5mm tank?

Edit: oh wait, I found it now. There are two version of the Baby, the Baby which is 22mm and the Big Baby which is 24.5mm. But according to Vape Club, they have the Big Baby, they list it at 24.5mm. So if he had bought there, it wouldn't have fitted.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (17/10/16)

Nope the baby is a 22





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (17/10/16)

RichJB said:


> How did you get it to fit? I tried the 24mm Avo on my Pico and it wouldn't fit at all. Is the Beast not a 24.5mm tank?


The Baby beast is 22mm, the TFV8 is 24.5mm i believe. So the baby beast fits perfectly on the Pico. My brother has the same set up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (17/10/16)

Not dissing the alien mod at all just... Great advice. I'm using this as my work setup and the bat lasts 1 to 2 days depending on watts.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (17/10/16)

There's the full-sized TFV8, a Baby and a Big Baby. You have to be sure which one you're getting.

From Vape Club's description:



> Maintaining the same 24.5mm diameter profile of the TFV8, the Baby Beast is 24% shorter in height with an overall 40% area reduction.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (17/10/16)

Timing is everything I would suggest... Seeing the new beasts are shipping after the 28th October (new Blue and gold ones) save your buy now and get one of the new beasts as they just got a new upgrade and the killer alien mod with it... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (17/10/16)

RichJB said:


> How did you get it to fit? I tried the 24mm Avo on my Pico and it wouldn't fit at all. Is the Beast not a 24.5mm tank?
> 
> Edit: oh wait, I found it now. There are two version of the Baby, the Baby which is 22mm and the Big Baby which is 24.5mm. But according to Vape Club, they have the Big Baby, they list it at 24.5mm. So if he had bought there, it wouldn't have fitted.


Vape club advertises the baby beast at 24.5mm,i think it's an error as the big baby and tfv8 is 24.5mm,only the baby beast is 22mm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

